# How do you sort your cds?



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I've amassed a collection of 100s of cds. I currently have to reorganize them as I can't seem to be able to find specific ones I'd like to hear. If you could share your method of organizing and storing your cds, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Um. Roughly organised, I'd call my collection of 800-900 discs. 

5 sections:

A) Permanently filed (large CD unit, holds about 1200 discs)

1) Keyboard
2) Chamber
3) Song, Vocal, Choral
4) Orchestral

within each of those, the discs are organised chronologically by composer date of birth. If the disc has works by two or more composers, filed by chronologically earliest composer birth. Discs with mixed genres - get thee behind me, Satan. I'll not have such devilry in the house.

B) Temporarily filed (small CD unit, holds about 150 discs)

5) New acquisitions
a) Unopened / unplayed
b) Opened, played, still frequent 'Current Listening"
c) Opened, played, ripped to my PC hard drives, still 'current listening'
d) Bought or acquired accidentally (duplicates, unwanted, dreadful performances / recordings etc.!)

I can find stuff, others can't.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

dillonp2020 said:


> If you could share your method of organizing and storing your cds, it would be much appreciated.


I wish I had a method, but I don't! I'd like to sort my CDs by composer, but the trickiest thing about that are the CDs which mix composers. Where do you put them? Maybe organizing them by time period/era makes more sense, but I don't know. So, anyway, as of right now I just have an idea of which CD is in what storage cabinet. I can usually find what I want pretty quickly so I guess having them all mixed is not that much of a problem.

I've played around with the idea of building a spreadsheet or database file with all my CDs where I can input a location, but something like that would take a lot of time to create. I'd rather use my spare time listening to music rather than organizing it!


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

I alphabetize all genres together except classical.
My box sets are keep separate from individual CDs. With my box sets as well I keep my classical separate from the other genres. 
My classical CDs are alphabetized by composer with works kept together.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CDs said:


> I alphabetize all genres together except classical.
> My box sets are keep separate from individual CDs. With my box sets as well I keep my classical separate from the other genres.
> My classical CDs are alphabetized by composer with works kept together.


The same for me, and the so called mix composers, I always put them in order by first named composer on the disc.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One cabinet for classical, one for the rest.

The classical is organized alphabetically per composer's last name, and for each composer in the sequence symphonies, concertos, various orchestral, chamber, solo works, vocal. CD's with two composers get filed under what I consider the main composer based on the works on that CD. CD's with three or more composers get filed after Z.

I'm currently making a database with cross-references, so I don't have to remember that Smetana's Moldau is filed under Dvorak (Symphony 9) and so on. I'm doing that while playing the CD's, so it will take a few years (after 2 years I have almost finished the F).


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> One cabinet for classical, one for the rest.
> 
> The classical is organized alphabetically per composer's last name, and for each composer in the sequence symphonies, concertos, various orchestral, chamber, solo works, vocal. CD's with two composers get filed under what I consider the main composer based on the works on that CD. CD's with three or more composers get filed after Z.
> 
> I'm currently making a database with cross-references, so I don't have to remember that Smetana's Moldau is filed under Dvorak (Symphony 9) and so on. I'm doing that while playing the CD's, so it will take a few years (after 2 years I have almost finished the F).


Mine are orgainsed in a similar manner but solo recital discs and box sets are stored in a separate case in alphabetical order of the performer (or the CD name if mixed) and I have a detailed spreadsheet - it allowed me to discover that I had two copies of Schnabel playing the same pieces by Brahms and Schumann recorded in the same year but held on different discs - one filed under 'B' for Brahms and the other under 'S' for Schnabel (in a box set of his recordings).

But .... where does Josquin des Prez (or Josquin Desprez or even just Josquin) get filed  (currently under 'J'!)


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

Alphabetical by composer (within each composer: keyboard>chamber (solo, duo, trio, quartet etc.)>concerto (solo instrument by score order)>orchestral (symphonies first, other orchestral works next)>vocal>choral>opera). Orchestral compilations by first-named composer or sometimes by the major work on the disc or the work most significant for me on the disc. Instrumental compilations separate by instrument, in score order. Early music by era then composer or artist (I alphabetize early composers often by 'first' name if it is mononymous or the more commonly known way to refer to the composer, so I go with J for Josquin, but D for Dowland). Separately, Rock/Jazz/World all together alphabetical by artist.

Living in Korea, it took me a while to get used to non-Korean artists, authors etc. being ordered alphabetically by first name in book or CD stores.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Ralphus said:


> Alphabetical by composer (within each composer: keyboard>chamber (solo, duo, trio, quartet etc.)>concerto (solo instrument by score order)>orchestral (symphonies first, other orchestral works next)>vocal>choral>opera).


I use the exactly same system!!! But with one difference. Other orchestral works first, then symphonies. Otherwise it's exactly the same!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Unfortunately, alphabetizing the CDs won't really work well for me. I have a stack of CD cabinets that each holds ~40 CDs. What would happen if I added another "A" CD, for example, to the collection? I'd have to reorganize the whole stack just to make room for the new "A" CD! That's not going to happen unless I keep each cabinet for a specific alphabet. My new CDs go in newest cabinet I have so I have to organize things that way. Unfortunately, I need to buy some more cabinets due to all the new CDs I've purchased lately. The cabinets I like aren't made anymore so I'll have to use something else.

I'm doing the same thing as some others above in terms of keeping boxsets separate from the rest of the CDs. I actually have my boxsets sitting in an unused VHS drawer. It works. I have a handful of jazz CDs and no rock/pop CDs so organizing those is an easy job.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

They're not sorted yet. They're all completely randomly arranged, though the newer ones are at the top of the shelf. I also have a ton of CDs in bins underneath my bed. I need a better system


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I typically sort mine into groups- orchestral, solo piano, solo violin, etc. Within those groups I sort them alphabetically by the first composer listed on the album. For my film soundtracks I sort them alphabetically by film title, and pop CDs alphabetically by artist name.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Tristan said:


> They're not sorted yet. They're all completely randomly arranged, though the newer ones are at the top of the shelf. I also have a ton of CDs in bins underneath my bed. I need a better system


Mine are all in boxes and bins. Some like stuff is together, some is not. But on my computer it is well organized. Symphonies are organized by composer and conductor. Other instrumental (and I don't have a lot) is by category, such as violin, piano, etc. Buy my bigger collection is opera and that is by title of the opera and when multiple recordings of the same opera I add the main singer and/or the conductor (if none of my favorite singers are on it).

Non classical is organized by artist and album.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

My classical CDs number about a thousand discs; I sort chronologically by composer birth date. Then, for each composer, I start with instrumental music: symphonies, other orchestral pieces, concertos, chamber music in descending order of ensemble size, and solo works. Last comes vocal music: songs, choral works, and opera.

I have it all on a spreadsheet catalog, which is a useful guide for both shopping and listening. I also cross reference any discs featuring multiple composers, indicating which name it's shelved under.

I sort non-classical alphabetically by performer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do have lot of recitals CD'S and that I have changes not so long ago, I use to separate woman and male voices but now they are all in alphabetical order.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

For my main storage units I adhere to strict alphabetical order by composer (if a recording happens to be a compilation then I go by the title of the album or the composer who has been given the most disc time) and then almost as strict categorisation by genre within the particular composer. For storage reasons all my bulkier opera and box sets are kept elsewhere, but still in strict alphabetical order by composer and, in the case of opera, chronological order (where applicable).

This is where a tendency of the **** retentive kind can be a definite advantage, at least for me.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My CD's sort themselves; I take no responsibility.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Alphabetical. I use the Penguin Guide system of ordering by composer and so on. For mixed composer CDs I order them by my favourite work on the disc. If I like both equally I order it by either of them and know where it is immediately cos i play it regularly anyway.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

5 categories: baroque, solo piano, chamber, orchestral, vocal.
Then by composer alphabetically within each category. Obviously there are loads of ambiguities and uncertainties so they go wherever seems least inappropriate.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> My CD's sort themselves; I take no responsibility.


As long as _you_ know where they are.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My CD's sort themselves; I take no responsibility.


Toss them in the air; let God decide the order.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

amfortas said:


> Toss them in the air; let God decide the order.


Ouch, the idea alone throwing my CD's in the air.....


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying additional shelves for an Ikea bookshelf so that it's spaced properly for cds.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Ouch, the idea alone throwing my CD's in the air.....


If you possess as many large box sets as I think you do, I'd be very careful about who might be standing underneath when you do...


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> One cabinet for classical, one for the rest.
> 
> The classical is organized alphabetically per composer's last name, and for each composer in the sequence symphonies, concertos, various orchestral, chamber, solo works, vocal. CD's with two composers get filed under what I consider the main composer based on the works on that CD. CD's with three or more composers get filed after Z.
> 
> I'm currently making a database with cross-references, so I don't have to remember that Smetana's Moldau is filed under Dvorak (Symphony 9) and so on. I'm doing that while playing the CD's, so it will take a few years (after 2 years I have almost finished the F).


I organise mine the same way.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Starting with four drawers as these musicians have their own

Joshua Bell
ASMF
Steven Isserlis
Stephen Hough

Then another set of four

Box sets of the above musicians
RLPO Vasily Petrenko
Lang Lang (I know, from Lang Lang era)
Vocal


The other set and under music system for other orchestras and musicians CDs and box sets.

On top of this organisation they are in alphabetical order in all drawers by composer.

Have also logged them on Excel and have printouts in a folder. Each composer have their own sheet!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

- By composer name
- unless multiple composers, in which case whichever is the (to me) the primary
- Except
- For recitals - by perfomers name

Fortunately I have a Linux-based cataloging system where individual works are listed with disk name, composer, composition, conductor, orchestra & artists, all of which can be searched on. I have added a field for 'filed by' so I know where to look. The 'filed by' field also indicates if it is on DVD, CD or a computer file.

View attachment 94551


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> I'm thinking of buying additional shelves for an Ikea bookshelf so that it's spaced properly for cds.


Doesn't everyone do that automatically - hehehe!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

amfortas said:


> Toss them in the air; let God decide the order.


I'm agnostic at best, but when I can't find the one I want in MY system, I do see it as evidence of the anti God.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Merl said:


> Alphabetical. I use the Penguin Guide system of ordering by composer and so on. For mixed composer CDs I order them by my favourite work on the disc. If I like both equally I order it by either of them and know where it is immediately cos i play it regularly anyway.


Mostly this (alphabetical by Composer), although after the composers end I put the single artist boxes (mostly). So all these omnibus boxes being re-released these days form a block at the end. And after them come (a few) multi-composer, multi-artist boxes. But it's only 1000 CDs all up, so we're not talking the british Library here.
cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I do the same thing that others do, alphabetically by Composer and with PC and music servers using playlists to help with multiple composer discs. My twist on previous comments is that for especially favored multiple composer discs I would burn extra copies as needed to CD-Rs. For example a favorite Stowkowski pairing of The Bizet Symphony with Mendelssohn Italian Symphony the original disc is filed under Bizet and the CD-R is under Mendelssohn. I no longer have a CD burner and use the Bluesound music server.
The problem now is all of these big box reissues with their multiple composer and discs. Last night I had to hunt through a big box of Brendel discs to find a recording of him playing Beethoven's Les Adieux Sonata. It was well worth the effort, and ultimately the solution is to burn all the discs and make the appropriate playlists, but I just don't have that kind of time until I retire


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I dont the wife does


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

For classical, it's by genre then by composer chronologically (by era/date of birth), sometimes not very strict to the rule. Same goes with DVDs.
For non-classical, also by genre then by "relationships" based on membership and/or influence etc. Sometimes purely subjective. I do not utilize alphbetic order because, well, having Adiemus next to Aerosmith next to Alabama next to Alio Die would look pretty messy.

I also use CATraxx software to keep things in line, over 900 items cataloged and still far from being complete.


----------

